
Tesla and the environmental impact of lithium-ion batteries - r_singh
https://digital.hbs.edu/platform-rctom/submission/tesla-and-the-environmental-impact-of-lithium-ion-batteries/
======
r_singh
I guess this submission wasn't worth a discussion at the moment (despite being
upvoted fairly quickly).

I submitted this because I always think of the impact of lithium ion batteries
when contemplating to purchase an electric vehicle and this is one of the
articles that shows up on searching the topic.

Would appreciate any info on the same.

~~~
imartin2k
You might want to add a “(2017)” to the title.

~~~
r_singh
Yeah, it did strike me that I maybe should do so, while it was still editable.
However, I chose not to because it's only a little over 2 years old, which
isn't too far back.

